# July 2014 buddies



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies

I'm due with baby no 2 on 23 July and looking for a small buddy group who want to chat as I can't keep up with some of the bigger groups! 

Anyone due July or early August wanna be buddies? Xx

Our due dates.........
1st July fleur29
13th July beaumrs
14th July kylesmom
15th July misha79
21st July pinksmarties
23rd July mrs w 11
30th July kimberleyrobx
31st July twinmommy6


----------



## BeauMrs

Hey,
I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't keep up! I'm due July 13th also with baby number 2 x


----------



## kylesmom

Hello :wave: I am due mid July with baby# 2!
Congrats girls!

I can't keep up with bigger groups either :)

My first doc appointment is Thursday!

What about you ladies?


----------



## BeauMrs

Thanks, congrats to you too Kylesmom.

I don't have any appointments until my first scan on Xmas eve. I would have much preferred to have had something before now even if it was just a go appointment! X


----------



## kylesmom

Xmas Eve!!!!!!! That is forever away! :(
I don't think I will have a scan till that time as well.
I won't find out till the first appointment this thursday.
Will keep you posted :)

Dying to hear the heartbeat already. I am impatiently waiting........ It's torture :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

You ladies are ahead of me, I won't have a scan until January! I'm hoping my booking appointment will be before Xmas though so that will get the ball rolling! 

I like the big groups but they move so fast and often I find the regular posters chat to each other and ignore the people who just do a few posts like me. So I was hoping to find a smaller group where we can get to know each other a bit better! 

Do you two have the same edd? I think I'll be due around 23 July, although my dd was 2 weeks late (born 21 July) so this could be an August baby!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Also - how are you ladies feeling? 

I'm ok in the morning but as the day goes on I get more tired and the more tired I get the sicker I feel :sick: I'm also hugely bloated! It's obvious I'm pregnant already, ridiculous! I feel so gross!


----------



## Misha79

Hi all

I am due Jul 15.....Its getting difficult to wait for 8 more months...Have to be careful doing everything.
My scan is at 20th.
I feel okay in the mornings but get exhausted so as the day go by. I come back home so tired. I was so healthy eater and preferred to cook and eat home. Also I liked eating different things. Now I crave for all outside and junk food
and donot even like kitchen. Even if my DH offers to cook, I just can not bear any kind of smells and my craviangs...uhhh.

How are you all feeling?
Also have any of you starting working out, walk or yoga. Doc told me to be active. But its so so cold out. When do you squeeze workouts in your routine?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

According to my LMP i'll be due July 30th! It'll more than likely be an early august baby if im granted a vba2c xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats Kimberly! I'm hoping for a vbac too, fingers crossed!


----------



## kylesmom

congrats girls!
I am hoping for a vbac as well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you ladies worried/nervous about the vbac? I saw a consultant after my emcs and she's already told me I can try for a vbac if I want to and I've like a 95% chance of everything being fine this time. I'm still nervous about labour again though but I guess that's normal second time around when you know how painful it is?! X


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Mrs W 11 said:


> Are you ladies worried/nervous about the vbac? I saw a consultant after my emcs and she's already told me I can try for a vbac if I want to and I've like a 95% chance of everything being fine this time. I'm still nervous about labour again though but I guess that's normal second time around when you know how painful it is?! X

Sounds weird, but i really cant wait to feel labour again if im allowed to go for my vbac :haha: It was a really good experience for me, even if it crippled me! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really! That's fab! I think I panicked which didn't help at all with the pain. I'm thinking of trying hypnobirthing techniques this time to help me relax through the pain. 

Happy Xmas ladies x


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls 

Can I join in? Mrs w - I /know/ you from a couple of the ttc threads! It's hard isn't it because I love the girls over there but don't want to shove my pregnancy in their faces as I know how that feels :-(

I'm due 1 July and had my 12 wk scan a week ago - all looked good! I have had spotting in this pregnancy and its made me feel quite nervous but all looked good at the scan so fingers crossed...

This will be my second baby - my daughter is 2 and was 6 weeks premature! So not paying too much attention to my due date this time...

Thankfully she was very much ok despite being so early and had a fairly short scbu stay. I just hope we don't go through that again. It was soo hard just me and hubby, can't imagine what it would be like with a toddler to think of...

Good luck with planning for your vbac - I have a friend who did this and it all went really well for her so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Fleur, welcome! The threads a bit quiet but hopefully after Xmas we can pick up a few girls with summer due dates for some pregnancy chat. I do know what you mean, I love the ttc threads and the girls there but want to be careful not to upset those ladies who are waiting still. I agree I remember how it feels when af keeps arriving. 

Gosh I didn't realise your little girl was 6 weeks early, I'm glad she was ok despite arriving early. Have they told you if it's likely to happen again or not yet? Will you see a consultant during your pregnancy to discuss? 

I'm ignoring my due date too but for opposite reasons, my little girl was dragged out 16 days late! I was lucky she was healthy and fully baked but I did drive myself a bit mad waiting for her to arrive! Still there's more to keep us busy second time around, have you ladies pregnancies gone fast so far or slow? 

Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Fleur. When are everyone's due dates? I'm 10+4 today and my scan is 13th January, can't wait!! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Any new year plans? X


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been quiet! Welcome Fleur! Congrats and H&H 9 Months to you!
July 14th is my due date! We are so excited. I am nervous to try a vbac.
We had a planned C-section due to baby being breech and I did end up going into labor early but my contractions were not painful. Odd i know I thought it was braxton hicks till the docs confimed it was active labor.

I hope this time around it's the same feeling but i HIGHLY doubt that!

This little peanut is not very nice to me :( I am nauseous from morning to night :( And all i do is veg on the couch HEHEHE... I have lost 7 lbs since the start (which isnt' a big deal since I am overweight) but i just want to be back to myself already!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear you are still feeling so rough kylesmom, hopefully it will start to pass soon now you've hit 12 weeks. Have you had your scan? 

My sister had a silent labour with her first baby where she couldn't feel the contractions. She went for her 40 weeks check and had a sweep when they realised she was 7cm dilated and called an ambulance!! Mad. She was told to go in as soon as she felt labour with her second and her total labour was 40 mins so hopefully it's the same for you!! 

Did everyone have a nice Christmas? I'm feeling excited as I've just found out the nhs website now states pregnant women can eat Stilton as its a hard cheese and I'm sure it was not ok last time I was pregnant!! 

I've added our names and due dates to the front page and can add anyone else if they join us and update as we go along!! 

Xx


----------



## kylesmom

Yes i did have my scan when i was measuring 10 weeks 1 day, strong heart beat :) everything looked great! My next scan is January 9th for the 12 week scan.
Can't Wait!

Hooray for eating things you thought you couldn't! 
Christmas was lovely! Did you have a good Christmas?

We announced on facebook a few days after Christmas our news. My one girlfriend texted me late at night saying she was upset she had to find out on Facebook and that I didn't tell her. No congrats or anything! Some people just can't stand to see others happy...Very upsetting and hurtful.


----------



## Mrs W 11

We've had a really lovely Christmas thanks. I feel so much better than I did in the run up to it all, we've taken it in turns for lie ins and naps and been chilling loads! I was exhausted but I finally feel a bit refreshed! 

My 12 week scan is 13th jan so will be 13 weeks very nearly. Can't wait, just desperate to know all is ok in there, fingers crossed. 

That's so rude of your friend. If she had to make her comment she could have at least said wonderful news I'm so happy for you as well. People are odd. X


----------



## Fleur29

Hi guys sorry for radio silence! I wrote a long reply then my stupid phone ate it :-( 

Mrs w - I don't know re having another prem. the gp said no more likely than anyone else but the Mw wanted me to see a consultant so we will see! Being late is very frustrating too - due dates suck!!!!

Very exciting re your scan - I hope it comes round quickly, the last couple of weeks really dragged for me!

I too have had some funny reactions from friends - trying not to take it personally and see it as their issue rather than mine. The one friend I told who I know is ttc after a mc earlier in the year was unbelievably sweet bless her. I so hope she gets her BFP soon. I'm lending her my cbfm after Xmas so hopefully it will do the trick for her too!

So are you guys going to find out what you're having?? We will stay team yellow 

Ooh I also got my nuchal results today - 1 in 100,000. Will take that thanks very much! 

Right I'm signing off before this message gets lost too!!

Happy new year everyone! Xx


----------



## kylesmom

Happy New year to you too!

We are team yellow as well.
I hope your friend gets her BFP soon :)


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks hon! Do you have an inkling of what you might be having? My money for me is on a boy but I honestly don't mind either way. A girl would be easier as we have so many clothes etc but it would of course be nice to have one of each


----------



## Mrs W 11

1 in 100,000, wowsers!!! I thought mine was good last time at 1 in 15,000! That's fab.

We will be team yellow as well. Last time I was totally convinced I was having a boy and so was everyone else. I was so shocked (but absolutely thrilled) when my husband announced I'd had a baby girl!! No feelings yet this time but again I don't mind really. I'd love another girl as Freya has been so wonderful and we have all of the clothes and toys, but one of each would be cool and hubby would like a boy so either way! 

I found last time some of the people struggling to conceive we're the sweetest ones about our news. It's sad that often those who really deserve that bfp and would make amazing parents are the ones who have problems. I hope your friend gets her bfp soon.

Happy new year everyone xx


----------



## kylesmom

Congrats on both your counts!

This pregnancy is 100% different and worse than baby #1 . We found out we were having a boy with baby #1 ( I didn't want to know) Hubby begged and I caved :)
I knew from the start it was a boy, I felt awesome! Amazing, full of energy, best pregnancy ever!

This time, it's awful, sickness ALL the time, Horomones all over the place lol. I bet it's a girl. I would be happy either way. If we had a boy at least I know with toys/clothes we are set forever!
If it's a girl I may go broke because the girl clothes are sooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!
My SIL had a baby girl in the summer so I am set with outfits :) Either way we would be happy with either gender :)


----------



## Fleur29

Kylesmom - having a girl is dreadful for spending ££ on clothes!!!!! My dd has more clothes than I know what to do with! And I always end up buying her stuff when I'm looking for me 

Yeah 1 in 100k is pretty good! I was surprised as for dd it was 1 in 70k so didn't expect to be even lower this time!

I wasn't surprised when they said dd was a girl but I hadn't wanted to let myself get attached to the idea of a boy or a girl so all the thoughts that kept saying girl last time I just suppressed!! 

You're so right mrs w re the friends struggling to conceive being the sweetest. Two of my Nct girls, who both have toddlers and conceived first try have been the funny ones this time. For varying reasons neither are able to try for #2 yet (but ideally would like to I think) so that could be why they've been a bit off. Or maybe I'm just reading too much into it with my heightened pregnancy hormones!!!! More than likely ;-)

What's everyone up to for new year? I will be sitting on the sofa in my pj's eating a massive takeaway - I actually can't wait!!! Normally I love nye and get totally plastered but I don't even feel sad that I can't do that! How rock n roll ;-)


----------



## Mrs W 11

What a shame, I guess those girls are jealous that you are pregnant and obviously not handling it very well. 2 of my nct group are pregnant ahead of me so I will be the 3rd of 7 to go for number 2! 

Well I had got Freya a lovely kids m&s dinner as a treat and set up her high hair in the living room so she could watch Cinderella and she's refusing to eat grrrrrr. Once she's in bed we've got a nice dinner, mushrooms with Stilton (nhs website says we can now eat Stilton as its a hard cheese woohoo!!) and steak with chips and pepper sauce, followed by chocolate trifle! We will just be sat on sofa watching tv and maybe a board game late. 

Have fun both, happy new year!! Xx


----------



## kylesmom

What a lovely night planned.
I plan to go out and bang pots and pans with LO early right before bed time to give him the excitement of New Years :)
Then i will veg on the couch the rest of the night till I pass out :)
Happy New Years!!!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi ladies.....can your group fit one more?
I too am finding it hard to fit in the big groups :(
I am due July 31st with my third my twin boys just turned 7 yesterday. (That was bittersweet)
Mrs. W I think I saw some of your posts from the other July thread its far too busy for me.
I also have an u/s this friday I'm super excited to see this little bean ;)
Sorry to hear some of you have had such bad sicknesses. Hopefully it passes soon!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome twinmommy! Congrats on expecting #3 and enjoy your ultrasound tomorrow! I can't wait for mine, a week on Monday! 

I did post in the bigger July threads at first but found my posts were getting ignored as I wasn't one of the regular posters and so I decided to try and find a smaller group where we could get to know each other a bit more.


----------



## kylesmom

Happy New Year! It's the year of new babies!!!!!!!!!

Hi Twinmommy! 
Hooray for ultrasound day! So excited for you.

My ultrasound is next Thursday, feels like an eternity away!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful new years :)
My son officially climbs out of the crib (3 am , 4am) saying he is hungry. This start of the year sure has been a rough one! Not sure how to get him to stop climbing out! He won't sleep in his big boy bed, and will only go down in his crib if we wait in the room for him to PASS OUT then we sneak out OYE :( Any advice :)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh no I remember my little guys doing that, the transition was a challenge lol

next thursday will be here before you know it!!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Hi ladies! Twinmommy - how exciting to have your scan tomorrow. Come and update us afterwards. Have you had any early scans? Do you know for definite there is only one baba in there?!!!

When I was waiting for my scan I kept working out how many days I had until it and then looking back at what I was doing that many days previously - helped it to go fast!!

Kylesmom - how old is he? My dd is 2 and still in her cot... She is still in a grobag though and i think it stops her managing to climb out. Is that an option? Alternatively could you put up a bed guard so its a bit like a cot/crib but not so dangerous to fall out of? Is he still napping in the daytime? Maybe he doesn't need so long if he is waking up at night? My dd woke up at 5am this morning, raring to go - zzzz. Starting to think that her 2 hour nap needs to be cut down :-( I love those two hours of peace!!!!


----------



## TwinMommy6

I will definitely come and update :)
I did have a super early scan at 4.5 weeks which I have no clue why my doc did that because the tech saw nothing of course because it was too early but regardless scared me that something was wrong. They also told me I must have miscarried and said a urine test was negative at 7.5 weeks sent me for blood work and my hcg came in at 66619 my doctor than called me and said they made a mistake and I was still pregnant (a week later) needless to say I really need this scan for some reassurance since this pregnancy has been alot of grief :( but im optimistic that this little bean will be just fine!!!!!!aAlso praying there is just one lol

I know how you feel about nap time....its hard when they no longer need one for me that was shower housework and dinner prep hahah


----------



## Mrs W 11

That sounds like its been extra stressful twinmommy, I hope all goes well tomorrow, I'm sure it will feel like a big weight has lifted once you know all is ok with baby (or babies maybe?!). Enjoy seeing your little bean on the scan! Can't wait to hear about it.

Kylesmom do you think he's really hungry or just waking up? Sounds tiring. Freya is only 17 months so I'm not too sure on advice, she does wear a sleeping bag too so she can't move around that much in her cot. Hope you get it sorted soon. 

I agree about nap time, I need it to get some chores done when we are at home! Hadn't thought of when she would stop napping!


----------



## kylesmom

Twinmom that is scary! I hope all goes well with scan! Glad things are good!
When i went in for my blood work my doc's first question was: So how many miscarraiges have you had? I about fell off the rocker! She then said oh i am so sorry that was meant for another patient, your blood work is fine! (what a relief)

The baby is 2 years old, he is 37 inches tall so no sleeping bags, I am sure he would figure out a way to get out even with that on as well. He is the size of a 3.5 year old :( 

I think cutting back nap time will work, and I doubt he is hungry and just his way to get what he wants which is no sleep :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies wondered if I could join you. I was part of another thread but didn't get chance to post much and kept being ignored. This is my 2nd pg, a slight surprise, as my ds was only 10 months old. I have had 2 early scans due to previous losses and all seems well. I have my 12/NT week scan on Monday. Due date 21st July.

I see a couple of you had CS and are hoping for a VBAC, me too.

kylesmom - can't help with the climbing out of bed as we are also in sleeping bags but my ds is also a lot younger (not walking yet either). Hope reducing the naps help but I know what you mean about having that little bit of free time during the day.

twinmom - I am sure all will be fine but I can imagine the worry after such a stressful start.

Hi fleur, Mrs W, beaumrs, misha79, kimberleyrobx


----------



## Fleur29

Hi pink smarties, welcome to the gang! So you'll have around 18 months between your two? My friend has that with her kids and they play so nicely together as they're into the same kind of stuff now ;-)

Are you finding out what you're having or staying team yellow?

Twinmommy - hope the scan goes well today, keep us posted! X


----------



## pinksmarties

Roughly 19 months between them. I know its going to be hard but hopefully they'll be able to play together when they are older. We probably will find out as we did with the pg with my son. I wasn't too bothered to know but OH quite keen.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

How is everyone feeling? I turned 10 weeks yesterday... i thought all my symptoms had completely disappeared because apart from my mood swings i had NOTHING yesterday! But then i woke up from a doze this afternoon and i feel terrible! It's all back :cry: xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome pinksmarties! Ill add you to the list. My dd was born on 21 July & this one is due 23rd July! I've heard around the 18 months mark is a really nice gap. How amazing that you are hoping for a vbac as well! We will have a great support network on this thread! Why did you have a section with ds if you don't mind me asking? 

I'm thinking of reading up on hypnobirthing as I panicked about coping with the pain in labour last time. Has anyone else thought about this? 

Kimberley sorry to hear you are feeling rough again. Hopefully it's the start of your symptoms easing off now though, only a few more weeks and fingers crossed you will feel more like yourself. 

I don't feel sick anymore but I'm still really tired and ridiculously thirsty all the time. I'm so bloated that I look about 6 months pregnant already which is a bit rubbish, I hate that I between, looking a bit fat stage before the proper bump appears. I did treat myself to a few maternity cloths today though ready for when I've told people and don't need to hide under bin bag-esque outfits!! 

Twinmommy how was your scan today? Hope all went well, have you any scan pics to show us? X


----------



## TwinMommy6

So my scan went wonderful! Baby is measuring right on to the day. I have been trying to attach a pic but it keeps telling me the file is too big :( I will fiddle Around and try to figure it out!!! The baby was bouncing and very active it was such a blessing to see! My mom and my twins got to come in and he showed them too dh was working he couldn't make the apt :(

Hope you all had a wonderful day:)


----------



## TwinMommy6

Kimberly hope you are feeling better soon ....ms is icky

mrs w I know exactly how you feel about being so thirsty all the time nothing quenches my thirst either :(


----------



## TwinMommy6

kimberleyrobx said:


> How is everyone feeling? I turned 10 weeks yesterday... i thought all my symptoms had completely disappeared because apart from my mood swings i had NOTHING yesterday! But then i woke up from a doze this afternoon and i feel terrible! It's all back :cry: xx


Looks like we are due the same day
:)


----------



## Fleur29

Yay twinmommy! That's great!! Such a relief to get the scan done and see everything is looking good! That's so lovely your twins could see the baby too! I bet they're super excited?? My dd is soooo excited to be a big sister - she is only 2! 

I too am super thirsty all the time and often forget to drink enough then end up with a headache :-(

Kimberley - hope you feel better. I felt quite sick this afternoon at 14wks! I never had that with dd, definitely think this one is a boy!!!!

Mrs w - you did well to avoid mat clothes! I am pretty addicted to buying them!! I was so excited to see primark do maternity stuff now - at least I won't spend a fortune this time (yeah right!)

Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Twinmom - glad the scan went so well and your twins got to see the baby bouncing around the screen. I sometimes have to put the pic on fb (so only I can see it) then 'copy' that pic back to the computer and use that one as the size is smaller. There must be an easier way but don't know what.

Kimberly - sorry the yucky feelings are back. My nausea and sickness has been worse and longer this time I thought it went away only to come back in a vengeance over Christmas. Hope it settles down for you very soon.

Mrs W - I need to get new mat clothes as my other one don't fit having not lost the pg weight last time. Glad you treated yourself they are so much more comfy. I am too at the really thirsty stage and when I probably don't drink enough atm resulting in the dreaded constipation I had last time.

Fleur - its great primark doing mat clothes but in ours it only seems to be skinny jeans, do they do other clothes?

I was induced 10 days over due, slightly raised bp although all other markers ok. Didn't dilate past 3 cm as LO couldn't tolerate the drip or even the initial pessary and his heart rate kept dropping so after 15hrs they decided to do a emcs. I did have bonding issues with B which I put down to the Cs although I know it can happen with vaginal birth so that is one reason I want a vbac this time. Recovery for me last time was no problem post cs so that's not it. EVERYONE comments on how nice the scar is so I want to keep it that way for when I lose all my weight lol!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

forgot to add that a couple of ladies have done the hypnobirth classes and found them to really help so it may well be worth looking into. I have tried hypnotherapy but could never get on with it so never really looked into it with my pg with B but there is a class here that deal with labour by using breathing techniques to relax so may look into that.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

TwinMommy6 said:


> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I turned 10 weeks yesterday... i thought all my symptoms had completely disappeared because apart from my mood swings i had NOTHING yesterday! But then i woke up from a doze this afternoon and i feel terrible! It's all back :cry: xx
> 
> 
> Looks like we are due the same day
> :)Click to expand...

Woo! Have you had your booking in appointment yet? Or scan dates? My booking appointment is on the 8th xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twin mom I'm glad your scan went well, fabulous news! Must have been lovely to see baby bouncing round in there! 

Ahh I didn't know that primary did mat clothes. Ill have a look next time I'm nearby one.

I'm having a hard time today. Last night I had loads of brown, stringy, mucousy discharge when I wiped and its really frightened me. I've also got a nagging lower back ache and generally feel odd. I had some light brown spotting with my first pregnancy but nothing like this. I'm really fearing the worst, petrified. I've called labour ward as my midwife and gp are not available today and they just said to go to drs tomorrow unless there's a lot of red blood and then to go to a&e. I know there's nothing they can do if the worst is happened. I just feel sick with worry. 

I hope everyone else is ok and ill update when I know more xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I feel so much better today! I made a chocolate fudge cake last night and i've only just came round to trying a bit of it! I have my booking in appointment on the 8th xx


----------



## Fleur29

Aw mrs w - huge hugs. As you know I had a similar thing around 11 weeks after some constipation (sorry!!!!) - have you had that? Or recently had sex? When I spoke to my midwife they said brown blood is the best type to have as its old blood and not to worry, ESP if no cramps etc. so same advice that you've had. But I know how absolutely terrifying it is - huge hugs to you. Hopefully you can get your scan brought forward to get checked out this week and put your mind at ease. Have you had more today or just last night?

Huge hugs - try and take it easy. Easier said than done with a toddler, I know! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Fleur, I do remember yours, I hadn't realised you were 11 weeks as well. Is so scary when it happens to you isn't it. 

I have been constipated as well and it all started yesterday when I was trying to go - sorry tmi!! I had brown spotting with Freya but this was quite a lot of dark brown stringy gunky stuff, much more than I thought was ok. I've had spotting today yes but not anymore stringy stuff. 

I'm hoping my mw might send me for a scan tomorrow or at least next week but to be honest they seem so relaxed about it I'm not sure they will so I've another week and a day to wait before my 12 week scan. 

Thank you for your support xxxx


----------



## Fleur29

Yes mine was the wknd before my 12 wk scan (with my scan on the Friday) - that was a lonnnnng week! Honey sounds identical to what happened to me as mine only happened after too much straining (oh my days, is anything tmi anymore??!!) I am sure everything is 100% fine but definitely worth trying to push for your scan earlier to set your mind at ease. Mine carried on - on and off - for a good few days. I still feel uneasy after a bm or dtd!

Sorry that this has happened - it gives you an absolute heart attack doesn't it?! I just kept thinking - well only x days til my scan and then I will know one way or another. It's the not knowing that I really struggle with - very horrid :-(

Anyway take care - keep us posted! When I told my mw at my booking appointment she was so non plussed! It made me feel a bit silly really but it is always a shock to see anything except clear toilet paper and not at all fun. 

Hugs xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you Fleur it really helps to be reassured by someone else who had the same and everything was fine. 

Countdown to my scan now, 8 days to go! I agree the not knowing is the worst bit. I have never bought a Doppler as I think it would worry me if I couldn't find the heartbeat, but I wish I had one now as if I could hear that it would be a huge relief. Xx


----------



## Fleur29

I'm glad you feel a bit reassured! It does sound very similar to what happened to me. They couldn't see anything on my scan at all so said it was probably just cervix irritation which is very common.
I really hope that they bring your scan forward as its horrible not knowing 100% :-( I was so on edge that final week before my scan, was not nice!

I know what you mean re dopplers - I never wanted one but sometimes now I think oh it would be nice to just know all is alright. I know I would go into a huge panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat though!

Anyway hope your midwife or doctor is sympathetic tomorrow xx


----------



## TwinMommy6

kimberleyrobx said:


> TwinMommy6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberleyrobx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I turned 10 weeks yesterday... i thought all my symptoms had completely disappeared because apart from my mood swings i had NOTHING yesterday! But then i woke up from a doze this afternoon and i feel terrible! It's all back :cry: xx
> 
> 
> Looks like we are due the same day
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woo! Have you had your booking in appointment yet? Or scan dates? My booking appointment is on the 8th xxClick to expand...

No I haven't had anything really booked yet. I have to wait for my doc get the u/s results I guess and we we will go from there :)

Mrs W I am so sorry for all the stress and worrying you are going thru right now :( I know exactly how it feels to to not know and be waiting in limbo. But like the others have mentioned brown blood is the best kind you could see DH and i experienced something similar last week after we dtd I think in was also constipated around that time too so could have been either that caused it just try to relax and i I bet everything will be ok (so so much easier said than done)

Sending ((hugs))


----------



## TwinMommy6

pinksmarties said:


> Twinmom - glad the scan went so well and your twins got to see the baby bouncing around the screen. I sometimes have to put the pic on fb (so only I can see it) then 'copy' that pic back to the computer and use that one as the size is smaller. There must be an easier way but don't know what.
> 
> Kimberly - sorry the yucky feelings are back. My nausea and sickness has been worse and longer this time I thought it went away only to come back in a vengeance over Christmas. Hope it settles down for you very soon.
> 
> Mrs W - I need to get new mat clothes as my other one don't fit having not lost the pg weight last time. Glad you treated yourself they are so much more comfy. I am too at the really thirsty stage and when I probably don't drink enough atm resulting in the dreaded constipation I had last time.
> 
> Fleur - its great primark doing mat clothes but in ours it only seems to be skinny jeans, do they do other clothes?
> 
> I was induced 10 days over due, slightly raised bp although all other markers ok. Didn't dilate past 3 cm as LO couldn't tolerate the drip or even the initial pessary and his heart rate kept dropping so after 15hrs they decided to do a emcs. I did have bonding issues with B which I put down to the Cs although I know it can happen with vaginal birth so that is one reason I want a vbac this time. Recovery for me last time was no problem post cs so that's not it. EVERYONE comments on how nice the scar is so I want to keep it that way for when I lose all my weight lol!!!

That sounds like a good idea but I would be so scared that I do it wrong and expose myself on fb hahaha


----------



## TwinMommy6

pinksmarties said:


> Twinmom - glad the scan went so well and your twins got to see the baby bouncing around the screen. I sometimes have to put the pic on fb (so only I can see it) then 'copy' that pic back to the computer and use that one as the size is smaller. There must be an easier way but don't know what.
> 
> Kimberly - sorry the yucky feelings are back. My nausea and sickness has been worse and longer this time I thought it went away only to come back in a vengeance over Christmas. Hope it settles down for you very soon.
> 
> Mrs W - I need to get new mat clothes as my other one don't fit having not lost the pg weight last time. Glad you treated yourself they are so much more comfy. I am too at the really thirsty stage and when I probably don't drink enough atm resulting in the dreaded constipation I had last time.
> 
> Fleur - its great primark doing mat clothes but in ours it only seems to be skinny jeans, do they do other clothes?
> 
> I was induced 10 days over due, slightly raised bp although all other markers ok. Didn't dilate past 3 cm as LO couldn't tolerate the drip or even the initial pessary and his heart rate kept dropping so after 15hrs they decided to do a emcs. I did have bonding issues with B which I put down to the Cs although I know it can happen with vaginal birth so that is one reason I want a vbac this time. Recovery for me last time was no problem post cs so that's not it. EVERYONE comments on how nice the scar is so I want to keep it that way for when I lose all my weight lol!!!

That sounds like a good idea but I would be so scared that I do it wrong and expose myself on fb hahaha


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. I'm still having the brown discharge so will ring my mw in the morning and see what she can do. By my lmp I'm already 12 weeks so if they have space I'm hoping they move me forward or give me an extra scan. I'm just praying it all goes away asap! Horrible end to a lovely two week holiday, I just feel so down. Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Mrs w - as I said, mine lasted a good few days too (on and off - it was horrible) so don't assume the worst yet, I really hope your mw manages to get you an earlier appt. pregnancy is so unbelievably scary isn't it? I remember just feeling more scared that I ever have in the days between spotting starting and scan - all you can do is hope and pray!!

I also tried to be a bit pragmatic about it and read up online - for example - i read that if you get to 12 weeks and are going to have a mc, then it's going to be a lot lot worse than a bit of spotting. Also I felt a bit comforted by the fact that mine stayed brown and just on wiping - after a few days I kept thinking, well if this is going to be ending then I would expect it to worsen? Also if you think about mc stats - it's something like 5-10% of pregnancies that haven't already ended by week 8, will go onto miscarry in first tri - so if you think about it - 90-95% chance that you WON'T miscarry! Now if someone said to you you have a 90-95% chance of winning the lottery, or of it raining you would assume its going to happen wouldn't you?

These are the things that kept me going anyway! So I hope you can take some comfort from them too. Big big hugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh thank you Fleur! Those stats really do help! The trouble with google is for every good story you can find a bad one and I need to try and stay positive. I just worry about a mmc as i stopped feeling sick about 9 weeks which did seem early and my boobs have never been sore which they were with my last pregnancy. 

It has been 24 hours now though and it hasn't worsened or come to anything and like you say if it was happening I'd assume by now it would be getting worse. 

Anyway fingers crossed and thank you so much for helping me so much today. It really has made me feeling better logging on to your replies. Ill call the mw tomorrow and update after work tomorrow.

Thank you again you've made me feel so much better than I was xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs W - hugs Sorry you've had such a bad couple of days. I had brown discharge earlier on the pg again when straining on the loo and it is such a worry. I had bright red bleeding 3 days before my 12 week scan last time (got scanned and all okay) but any bleeding is so scary. Hope the mw is good with you tomorrow.

Fleur - hope things have settled down. I though things were getting better but they came back with a vengeance yesterday including sickness. 

twinmom - it is a bit of a worry the first time. Have you managed to work it out so we get to see a pic?

afm - I have my 12 week/NT scan tomorrow.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Unfortunately I only have access to the Internet with with my phone---I think if I email to myself and upload to my desktop that should solve the problem :)


----------



## Fleur29

Mrs W hope all is ok - did you see/speak to the MW yet? Thinking of you! 

Sorry that you feel ropey pinksmarties - i still have the odd day. I am so hungry this morning I feel like i could eat a horse!!!!!!! Not long til lunchtime. I cant concentrate I'm so hungry (and bored too!!) - need to get some more snacks for my desk I think... 

Thats exciting you have your scan tomorrow - make sure you come and update us! What time is it? 

twinmommy - i've never been able to figure out how to get pics up on here!!!! i'm useless though :)

xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck tomorrow pink, let us know how it goes! Enjoy seeing baby. 

Thanks for thinking of me fleur. My mw was really great this morning. She's referred me to the epu but they can't see me until tomorrow unfortunately, but that's still much better than waiting for my 12 wk scan a week today. So I've got an emergency scan tomorrow morning. I'm still bleeding, it's still brown but still stringy bits in it (tmi sorry!!) and back achey still. 

Trying to stay positive but feeling very nervous about hearing bad news tomorrow. Praying all will be ok. Ill update after the scan xx


----------



## Fleur29

I'm so pleased your mw was sympathetic and has got you in for an early scan - thats really great. Totally understand how nervous you must be feeling but not long to wait now. 

Its so natural to feel nervous but hopefully you will get into your scan and see your baby jumping around. I cried with relief when I had my scan as I'd been so wound up beforehand. Its horrible :( hope hubby is looking after you and you're managing to rest up xx


----------



## TwinMommy6

Random question :)

I notice that a lot of you ladies post when I'm still sleeping lol....
Just wondering where where everyone is from?
I am in London ontario Canada :)

And pinksmarties--how did your scan go today?
Mrs W good luck tmrw can't wait to hear your good news from your scan as well!!!

Hope you're all feeling good xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm in the uk twinmom, in Sussex, England. It's 8am here. 

I'm pretty sure the scan won't hold good news today but I'm still praying. The blood was red last night, with tissuey bits. I haven't had any over night but this morning it's there when I wipe, plus I feel abit periody. Other things I've noticed like my symptoms & sickness disappeared about 9 weeks and I can't feel my uterus above my pubic bone. 

I'm dreading hearing bad news at the scan. Will update later xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you today Mrs W. I had red bleeding at 12 weeks with B so I hope everything is okay with you. 

twinmom - I am UK too. I managed to reduce the resolution/pixels of the phone camera (down to 0.3m) and thats still a good enough picture and small enough to put on here.

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

afm - scan went well she was at it for ages as bubs was bouncing about too much t get any measurements. She really pressed on me and at times was quite painful. I even had to get off the bed to jump around hoping to get the bubs to change position. In the end we got there. Had bloods done for the combined ds test. I'll try to put a pic up later


----------



## Fleur29

mrs w - thinking of you this morning. I really hope all is ok xxxx

pinksmarties - so glad your scan went well! I am always surprised at how firmly they press too - it just goes to show that all the toddler punches are probably nothing to worry about as baby so far inside at the moment :)

I too am in the UK, near Oxford XX


----------



## Mrs W 11

It wasn't good news ladies. There was just a feral pole with no heartbeat. The baby probably died at 7 ish weeks. I've an appoint tomorrow to discuss what to do next to bring on the miscarriage. 

I'm in a lot of shock. Thank you for your support and all of the messages. Good luck with everything to each of you xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Oh Mrs W :( I'm so so so sorry :( huge hugs to you. I am not surprised you're in shock. Please take care of yourself at this horrible time xxxxxxxx


----------



## celine

Ms W im so sorry :( my second loss was more of a deal than. Y first, but that first loss knocked the life out of me :( i hope you sre ok snd will find the support you need. Tw the loss forum on here is amazing x

Can i join you ladies? I agree with the ither bugger group and being ignored,sorry to sound judgey but there is alot of drama in there at times. Im due. Number three July 3rd! My lmp was april (yes you read right) and i fell preggnant in may, lost on my sons birthday :( fell pregnant that cycle with mmc my body eventually let go Sept 11 and i was rushed to hospital with severe bleeding etc.
Fell pregnant that cycle and here i am!

I have been sneaky and am milking extra scans where i can, next mw appiintment is thurs simply to check hb, then on Monday i have gender scan, the week after another mw appointment and two weeks after the big 20 week scan :)


----------



## kylesmom

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. 

Mrs. W. I am so very very very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you feel but know I am here for you. (Hugs) Very sad news. Prayers to you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs W I am so very sorry for your loss. My first mc was a mmc found at 11 weeks so totally understand how you must be feeling right now. I found Bnb through the loss forum but I am here too if you need to chat. Sending lot of love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you pink. I've been in the loss area and its helped. I need all the support I can get right now so thank you for the offer, I really would appreciate that xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Celine, I remember you from the other thread.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Oh no I'm so sorry Mrs W :( 
I am heartbroken for you!!!!
You Are In my thoughts and prayers

((Hugs)) xx


----------



## celine

Pinksmarties i recognise ur name :) and twinmommy too.


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi Celine ::) welcome!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you Mrs W.

How is everyone today?

Sick again today, although the better days are beginning to out number the rubbishy ones. DS off nursery due to conjunctivitis but I also took him to the Dr as his poor sleep has been even worse and he keeps putting his hand to his ear and his breathing is sometimes like purring of a cat. All clear so that's good just a bad cold and sore eyes. Keep wondering if this time its his teeth as he is still to get some!!

Using the doppler and managing to hear the hb but can hear the movements more so thats nice.


----------



## celine

Pink smarties ive also suffered alot of vomiting this pregnancy :( but indeed its not every day now thankfully, my skin is bevoming so bad and im not one for faffing about skincare but my face burns and itches and looks terrible, i jad diarreah yeterday so along with vomiting not good for dehydration.

Have a mw appointment today to hear the hb x


----------



## pinksmarties

celine - was there a difference between your pg with DS and DD? Just wondering and I know its not proof but because I have sick this time everyone keeps saying it'll be a girl.

Hope your mw appointment goes great and youi get to hear the hb.


----------



## celine

Hmmm...i was sick both times but with dd it lasted til 20 weeks and i vomited every day, with ds it was til 14 weeks. 

Heard the hb! Phew, next up gender reveal monday


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hows everybody feeling? 

How exciting Celine gender reveal reveal this Monday!!!you must be so excited is there one you re hoping for for more than the other?

I I still have a long long ways to go for that apt :)
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## celine

I am personally hoping and thinking pink, i love little girls and love pink too :) also id love to have a guest bedroom and room the girls together as i dont know if i could room two boys 5 years apart?

Less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## TwinMommy6

Celine...Have fun at your scan today! Can't wait to hear about it :)


----------



## twokiddos

Hi ladies :hi: May I join you here? I'm due with baby #4 on July 1st! Getting really excited for my gender scan on Jan 30th


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi twokiddos.

Celine how did your scan go? Team pink or blue?

How is everyone else?


afm - nausea and sickness still here but I think its getting better. I think I might be feeling the odd movement too but it seems a little early, I never really felt much till 17-18 weeks with B.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi everyone! 
Celine how was the gender scan? Welcome new comers!

I am feeling A LOT bettter now that I am finally in the second trimester! Yahoo! 
No more nausea which is awesome! Starting to get a little more energy toO!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies the scan went very well! Kids loved it and the scan lady looked and searched for over 30mins trying to locate a penis and even had to try vaginally (urgh!) but no penis was found...i left saying so 90% sure its a girl? And she replied oh 99,9%!

Yeay another sweet baby girl! I say sweet but my dd has her moments!

I had a nasty fall in the night but i think i will be ok as i landed on my knees which hurt the most today :( our cupboard & bed have a pathetic gap between and i was in bed earky, hubby came home and changed his socks and left the bottom drawer open, so when dd cryed in the night i got up in the dark and tripped and fell hard. I was so scared :( called the mw but she said should be ok. I will hope to start feeling something soon...16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## kylesmom

Celine, HOORAY for a girl YAHOO! Congrats. Glad the scan went well.

I hope you heal fast. Falling is a very scary thing. I am sure you will be ok.



I lied about nausea being over :( I should have never opened my mouth yesterday LOL..


----------



## pinksmarties

yay celine glad the scan went so well and hooray for team pink. I am sure the fall scared you more than did any damage, there is lots protection around baby but I can imagine how worried you are.


kylesmom - oh no I was hoping if you felt better than I wouldn't be too far behind you. Hope it was a one off and things do get better for you. I've been sick the last 2 days but I think some of that os due ot lack of sleep as DS is coughing so much at night he is making himself sick and I think I ahve caught whatever he has.


----------



## celine

Kyles mom sorry to hear about the nausea :( i had it til 20 weeks of vomiting everyday when preggo with dd(1!) <---- sorry i cant help myself i have to remember to start calling her that <3

My nausea os slowly passing (that is not a hint if e universe is reading this)

Pinksmarties i hope you and ds get better soon, this weather is so chilly and crappy, im starting to long for warmer days and thinking how loverly it will be with our summer babies. I had a bad day yesterday when i told my mom and mil of the pregnancy, my mil came during my second birth and she was not helpful to me and is very selfish, she ignored ds etc etc didnt change a diaper, wouldnt play with my two year old outside, anyway her reaction was to ask if it was planned, how far along am i and then she seemed concerned of wether she was told before my mom or not :(

Then my mom had hinted she would visit in the summer but now will change her mind, instead she hinted now that i could fly my newly 5& 3 years olds to her! Ok its a two hour flight but i will not put them on a plane alone, and for their birthdays and the birth of their sib? Hell no!

Ok i get worked up again, but i am feeling more upbeat today.


----------



## pinksmarties

Celine - so sorry your MIL and mum are ebing a bit selfish. MY 'sort of MIL' (complicated) stopped talking to OH for 2 months after she found out my family knew we got engaged before she did and that was only a matter of 2 days! I just get peed off by people like that and they have to understand its not all about them. Hope your Mum thinks about what she suggested and realises its not a great idea.


----------



## kylesmom

Pink - i hope you feel better! Kyle just started with a fever last night (going to be a long long weekend here......)

Celine so sorry MIL and Mom are being selfish. Some people just can't be happy when others aren't It is very sad, don't let them get to you. Stay as positive as you can. We are all here for you :)


----------



## kylesmom

Pink - i hope you feel better! Kyle just started with a fever last night (going to be a long long weekend here......)

Celine so sorry MIL and Mom are being selfish. Some people just can't be happy when others are! It is very sad, don't let them get to you. Stay as positive as you can. We are all here for you :)


----------



## celine

I started feeling the baby move last night! Very wee subtle movements <3
Also my son has started randomly kissing my belly its so sweet.


----------



## Sagapo84

Im due July 18th


----------



## toffee87

I would like to join, please :) 

Due 31st July


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi toffee87 :) I remember you from the july jelly bean group, I stopped posting there that group I found way too big!! Nobodies really posted in this one for awhile--I liked it cause it was small. We are pretty close in dates how are you feeling?


----------



## toffee87

Same, I couldn't keep up haha. I'm okay thanks  How're you? x


----------



## TwinMommy6

I'm feeling great! My 20 week scan is Wednesday so hoping to find out the gender :)


----------



## toffee87

Mine is Thursday  eeek


----------

